
Peter Norvig: Confidence, Trust and Certainty Between Humans and AI - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTZsj6PDc8A
======
tosh
One of the best talks on the challenges of modern software development I've
seen so far. It basically is a 30min briefing by Peter Norvig.

(OT: Fascinating to see that this video has ~ 370 views on Youtube and is
online since February in Stanford's channel w/ 790k subscribers)

